# Preseed



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi guys

where do I get preseed in northern Ireland?  

Maggie27


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hi maggie,


you can get it from amazon.co.uk it costs around £20!


----------



## Mitchy12345 (Jun 22, 2011)

i managed to get it off amazon for £13. still looking for cheaper, but this is the best price i've seen so far!

from mitch x


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah thats rite 13 pounds in amazon iv been usin it the last 2 cycle as i gets loads of cm around ovul but it suddenly stop a few day b4 hand so i use it them sorry (tmi)


----------



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, do u think it is safe enough to use it! 
I hate buying stuff from the Internet! 

Maggie


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Girls

Being a bit thick there. Preseed for what?

Jillyhen


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

maggie i swear i buy from amazon al the time so yeah its safe 
jillyhen preseed is a form of artifical cm which help sperm   up the rite road   iv used it twice but not givin up yet 1 box wil do you 3 cycles


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Must look it up and see what the craic is


----------



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks all,just ordered it of amazon! Keep yas
Updated on how it goes!
Maggie27


----------

